# Dark Souls 3 Patch 1.15 - 25 August 2017



## Asuramaru (25. August 2017)

Für alle Dark Souls 3 Fans,heute ist ein neuer Patch erschienen der eine Änderung an dem Zauber Quecksilber vornimmt und einen Fix beinhaltet.



> Regulation 1.35 APP Version 1.15 - 25 August 2017
> Target platform: PlayStation 4, Xbox One, Windows Major modifications and items to be adjusted:
> 
> *Fixed a problem that allowed invading hosts mid-boss battle by performing specific operations
> ...



Quelle Patches | Dark Souls 3 Wiki


----------

